# Hilton Head Shelter Cove Resteraunts



## pefs65 (Feb 8, 2010)

We are going for one week to HHI and staying at the DVC HHI.

Could you guys provide some restaraunt recommendations for a family of five with three small kids? (7,5,1)

I heard that the shelter cove area is not too far from the resort and I was hoping not to have to drive too far to eat with the kids.

Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## luv2vacation (Feb 8, 2010)

Shelter Cove is actually walking distance from DVC - just over a small bridge.

We love San Miguel's there (Tex-Mex).  The food is very good, inexpensive, and I believe that they have some non-Mexican items on their children's menu.  (not positive, though)  It is located at the other end of the harbor complex when you come over the bridge from DVC.  (a very nice walk past all of the docked boats)

We have eaten at Kingfisher, also right there.  This one was a little more upscale (and expensive) but had great views.  The food was good and it is pretty much right there after you cross the bridge.

We also ate at a little Italian place about midway through the complex.  Sorry, I can't remember the name.  We sat outside with a nice view of the harbor, although they have indoor seating also.  The food was very good and we had a restaurant.com coupon that really helped with the cost.

There is also a little sports bar/pub type place that I have not eaten at.

If you check the restaurant guide, I believe the Kingfisher and the Italian place both run early bird specials that really help to defray the costs of the meal for the adults and I'm sure that they have children's menus.

You don't say when you are going.  If it is in the summer, make sure that you are at the harbor on Tuesday night - they have fireworks every Tuesday in the summer.  Also, during the summer, there is an entertainer in the big pavillion at the harbor on certain nights of the week.  I forget his name but the kids will LOVE him.


----------



## pefs65 (Feb 8, 2010)

We are going end of May the week before memorial day and we cant wait 

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## jme (Feb 8, 2010)

I second the San Miguel Mexican in Shelter Cove---always crowded but line moves fast and it's great food and fun too....musician outside most of the time for patio diners and onlookers....Kingfisher is also wonderful, but others have always said "expensive", but OK to me......and it's very good. still casual, as everything is at HH. 

Just outside the big Shelter Cove entrance marker/gate area on hwy 278, down a block or two, there's a Fuddrucker's hamburger place right there on HWY 278 at a light, and immediately behind, nextdoor to T J Maxx store, is a Giuseppe's Italian, which is wonderful and very casual. On Weekend nights there could be a wait during peak vacation times, but it's worth the wait. jme


----------



## vkhome (Feb 8, 2010)

The little Italian restaurant in Shelter Cove is Little Venice and it is very good.  There are often coupons for that at www.restaurant.com.
Bistro 17 is also in Shelter Cove as well as Parrot Cove.

You can log onto: www.hhidining.com for menus of all those restaurants.

Yum, Yum.....


----------



## pefs65 (Feb 8, 2010)

All great suggestions. 

This is making me hungry.

Thanks again you guys are great


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 8, 2010)

pefs65 said:


> We are going for one week to HHI and staying at the DVC HHI.
> 
> Could you guys provide some restaraunt recommendations for a family of five with three small kids? (7,5,1)
> 
> ...



When are you going???  The Shannon Tanner show at Shelter Cove is a hit with the kids..  I think it starts in mid/late April....

http://www.wheretogohiltonhead.com/teens.htm
http://www.shannontanner.com/

(I know... not food related    )


----------



## luv2vacation (Feb 8, 2010)

FlyerBobcat said:


> When are you going???  The Shannon Tanner show at Shelter Cove is a hit with the kids..  I think it starts in mid/late April....
> 
> http://www.wheretogohiltonhead.com/teens.htm
> http://www.shannontanner.com/
> ...



Shannon Tanner!  That's the guy's name - I couldn't remember it.  It is a great show!  Of course I don't know who enjoyed it more - my 10 yo great-niece or my 78 yo father!!


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 8, 2010)

luv2vacation said:


> Shannon Tanner!  That's the guy's name - I couldn't remember it.  It is a great show!  Of course I don't know who enjoyed it more - my 10 yo great-niece or my 78 yo father!!



I know what you mean.... In Aug '08 we were headed to San Miguel's with our 20/23 "kids" one evening when ----   FLASHBACK !!!  There he was (Shannon Tanner) performing at Shelter Cove.  It had been 13 years since we had been to HHI and that show.  After dinner I stopped to say hi and thank him for that initial impression of HHI.  (Kids, of course, thought I was goofy for doing that.)


----------



## pefs65 (Feb 9, 2010)

I will have our kids check out Shannon Tanner's show.  

We are going the last week in May before memorial day.:whoopie:


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 9, 2010)

pefs65 said:


> I will have our kids check out Shannon Tanner's show.   We are going the last week in May before memorial day.:whoopie:



And don't forget the fireworks on Tuesday nights at Shelter Cove...  Have fun!


----------



## SMcdo (Feb 10, 2010)

Completely agree with the recommendation of San Miguel's.  It was excellent.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 10, 2010)

It's nice to time eating there while the show is on. Tried Little Venice with a restaurant.com cert last Memorial day weekend and enjoyed it


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 10, 2010)

Another member here who enjoyed our meal at San Miguel.  Enjoy!


----------

